# Miui gb port?



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Since hw. Acceleration is a no go until we get the ics kernal. I would certainly donate as would others for a gb port for bionic. The d2

and dx versions would be good for me


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

++++++


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

Im running the 5-16 nightly of this, and although it isnt miui, it is ics and my games are working really well on it

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17726-rombetaselfkang-ics4bionic-59902-version-beta-nightlies/


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

The ics roms are nice, and id prefer them over gb. But seeing as how we are stuck with a gb kernel, I would rather run a stable (rock solid) rom that is built around our current limitations and strengths. The only such rom I've used is eclipse 2.2. But id rather have a solid miui build for my daily use.

I will flash most any new release on the ics roms, but one major hitch or another makes me fall back on the now out if development rom (eclipse) that works as a daily rom. Its kind of depressing lol


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

The ics roms are nice, and id prefer them over gb. But seeing as how we are stuck with a gb kernel, I would rather run a stable (rock solid) rom that is built around our current limitations and strengths. The only such rom I've used is eclipse 2.2. But id rather have a solid miui build for my daily use.

I will flash most any new release on the ics roms, but one major hitch or another makes me fall back on the now out if development rom (eclipse) that works as a daily rom. Its kind of depressing lol


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

basoodler said:


> The ics roms are nice, and id prefer them over gb. But seeing as how we are stuck with a gb kernel, I would rather run a stable (rock solid) rom that is built around our current limitations and strengths. The only such rom I've used is eclipse 2.2. But id rather have a solid miui build for my daily use.
> 
> I will flash most any new release on the ics roms, but one major hitch or another makes me fall back on the now out if development rom (eclipse) that works as a daily rom. Its kind of depressing lol


soooooo true man so true. The numerous issues they can't figure out yet is annoying enough to go back to stock. On top of that the current ics miui4 builds from start to current still don't have dual SD card reading so I can't transfer files from internal storage to SD storage and that will be a massive drawback to using miui4 as a daily driver at the moment.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

